
No Free Lunch Theorems for Optimization [pdf] - franryan
https://ti.arc.nasa.gov/m/profile/dhw/papers/78.pdf
======
franryan
For any algorithm, any elevated performance over one class of problems is
offset by poor performance over another class.

